# How weatherproof is the d7000?



## domu221 (Aug 12, 2012)

So, i came to southeast asia recently and the rains there are way worse than london's. Weeks of rain, flood, etc... So if i use my d7000 outdoors in the middle of a typhoon with possibly my sb700 and 16-85mm, will my gear (or at least my cam body) survive?Or should i just buy the waterproof point n shoot aw100 (i think)?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't soak it with water and I wouldn't push it no matter how weather sealed anything is. They make camera covers for wet situations. During football season I go through 3 or 4 of the cheap plastic ones that cover not only my camera but the lens as well. I think I spend about $10.


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2012)

Nikon doesn't make _*any*_ DSLRs that are weather *PROOF*&#8203;.

OP/TECH USA 9001142 Rainsleeve-Flash, 14 Inch Protective Cover for Camera and Flash


----------



## ghache (Aug 13, 2012)

Ive shot with my d7000 in pretty cold weather. -30 for hours and it worked flawlessly. in mexico in humidity you cant imagine and 3 weeks ago, i shot in light to medium rain for about 3 hours and it still working like new. I was wiping the body and lens with a cloth once in a while just so there was not to much water building up on it.


from my personal experience, it does a pretty good job shooting in ****ty condition.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 13, 2012)

ghache said:
			
		

> Ive shot with my d7000 in pretty cold weather. -30 for hours and it worked flawlessly. in mexico in humidity you cant imagine and 3 weeks ago, i shot in light to medium rain for about 3 hours and it still working like new. I was wiping the body and lens with a cloth once in a while just so there was not to much water building up on it.
> 
> from my personal experience, it does a pretty good job shooting in ****ty condition.



While shooting in the rain is possible with the d7k, why would you want to risk it? They sell cheap clear bags you could put on it at least. I'd rather pay a little bit of cash to protect my camera than have to pay for repairs and not have the camera for some undetermined amount of days/weeks. Not judging here either, more surprised by your choice.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## ghache (Aug 13, 2012)

shefjr said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It started raining after we arrived at the location, we where all ready to shoot and there was no way of cancelling it. when it was raining too hard, i used an umbrella mounted face down on a light stand to cover myself.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2012)

I would say that weather proof is different from water proof in my opinion.


----------

